# الخواص الاساسيه للهوائيات



## نور الدين ثامر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الى المهتمين باتصالات المايكرويف تعرفوا على خواص كل هوائي وهي مهمه جدا في حاله اختيار او تصميم الهوائيات


----------



## deltaegypt (7 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع اخي الكريم 

داوم علي العمل الجيد


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

نوعا ما مقبول ولكن بدنا منك تشد امورك المره القادمه وتجيب موضوع اكثر تخصص


----------



## Ahmed Adel (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا. .


----------



## bilalcomm (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الموضوع والمعلومة الكانت غايبة عنا


----------



## hitman36 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يجب ان يكون معدن او نحاس هذا هوائي الجوالات


----------



## shaban_balgh (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## hitman36 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ع الشرح الوافي


----------



## نسور العراق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

